# 20L stocking



## Elongatus cockus (May 28, 2005)

What are some cool small freshwater fish that can live in a 20 gallon long?

Thanks


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

Breeding pair convicts are always nice, and you could feed their fry to your p's.

A group of Dwarf Puffers or Tiger Barbs would also be cool.

Or you can try Female Bettas, they're always cool.

It really depends on what type of fish you want.


----------



## Elongatus cockus (May 28, 2005)

oojit said:


> Breeding pair convicts are always nice, and you could feed their fry to your p's.
> 
> A group of Dwarf Puffers or Tiger Barbs would also be cool.
> 
> ...


I didnt' know there were this many options









Dwarf puffers sound cool.. How many can fit in the 20L for life?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Elongatus cockus said:


> Dwarf puffers sound cool.. How many can fit in the 20L for life?
> [snapback]1170090[/snapback]​


Depending on who you ask it'll vary. The more heavily planted you keep the tank, the better it'll be. I had 9 in a 29 gallon which has the same footprint as a 20 gallon long, just less height.

Here's a pic of my 29 gallon when I had puffers in it (and when I still had it).


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

id go wit the pair of cons or the dp's


----------



## ICrazyChrisI (May 10, 2005)

Roughly 6..3gal per DP i believe. Also make sure male/female ratio is good.


----------



## Ammo5254 (Feb 23, 2005)

Exodon Pardoxus A.K.A. Bucktooth Tetra

These fish are Awesome and they stay small at about 5 inches and they are more mean then my P's I think...I have mine in a 20 gallon with a school of 7


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Elongatus cockus said:


> What are some cool small freshwater fish that can live in a 20 gallon long?
> 
> Thanks
> [snapback]1170079[/snapback]​


Dwarf puffers are cool, I like some of the smaller (well, larger than dwarves but small for puffers) available like amazon puffers, target group puffers or even congo or arrowhead puffers. Here's my t. cutcutia that is one interesting fish to observe.










He actually employs an active camoflage system so that when he is perched atop his driftwood pedestal he goes dark with heavy brown splotches but the moment he swims to the front of the tank you can actually watch his color go light green within seconds.

Shell dwelling cichlids are also incredibly interesting fish to watch. You could keep 5 or 6 in there depending on species. They live out of shells which they move around the tank and bury and are mean little bastards for how small they really are.

There's alot more out there than people commonly think of. Most people will only think dwarf puffers or convicts for a tank that size, and while those are also definately cool options there's alot of things you could do with that.


----------



## Elongatus cockus (May 28, 2005)

Thanks guys and thanks twitch for the detailed post

I'm going to do some research on those puffers you've mentioned. They sound pretty cool


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

me personaly i think u can have nothing more than 8 dps in the tank, cause they grow to like 1 inch, a 29g tank would work best wit 10dps, but for ur 20 id get no more than 8. u should also throw in like 3 ottos


----------

